# [Gelöst!] Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!



## Flippus (11. August 2013)

*[Gelöst!] Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Hi!
Ich habe seit etwa 2 Jahren einen nicht übertakteten Intel i5-750 mit Boxed Kühler im Einsatz.

Im leerlauf beträgt die Temperatur etwa 40 Grad, was in etwa normal sein sollte.
Das Problem besteht erst bei stärkerer Belastung der CPU: Benche ich meinen Prozesssor etwa über Cinebench wird die CPU 99 Grad heiß! (zumindest sind das coretemp Werte). Das Problem war mir von Anfang an bekannt aber ich habe nie Ausfälle gehabt also hab ich mich nicht drum gekümmert.

Doch jetzt wollte ich einen Linux kernel kompilieren und habe dabei beobachtet, das die CPU wieder an ihre 98/99 Grad kommt. Da soetwas schonmal eine halbe stunde dauern kann habe ich vorher abgebrochen.

Meine Frage: Sind solche Werte mit boxed-kühler normal? Ich habe ein Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Gehäuse welches eigentlich ganz gut durchlüftet sein sollte. Die Wärmeleitpaste habe ich glaube ich mal ausgetauscht aber scheint ja nichts geholfen zu haben...

Über Feedback wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Flippus


----------



## Vily (11. August 2013)

Ist dein Gehäuse verstaubt?
Oder der Kühler?


----------



## Flippus (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Nein nicht wirklich, ist eigentlich recht sauber. Wie gesagt ich hatte solche tests auch schon vor zwei jahren auf WinXP durchgeführt (als die Hardware neu war) und das resultat war stehts dasselbe (vorallem bei cinebench)..

EDIT: Ich muss auch sagen, dass sich der Lüfter für mein Gefühl nicht alzu schnell dreht. Ich kann ihn im Prinzip nur runter, aber nicht hochregeln. Er dreht auch bei hoher belastung nicht weiter auf.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Ob irgendwas mit dem Wärmeübergang zum Kühler nicht stimmt, kann man ganz einfach herausfinden. 
Merke dir die Temperatur im idle. Setze die CPU z.B. mit Cinebench oder Prime unter Last. Du wirst beobachten können, das die Temperatur in der ersten Sekunde einen Satz nach oben macht. Und dann langsam ansteigt.
Die Temperatur, um der die CPU in der ersten Sekunden ansteigt ist interessant. Wenn dein Programm auch eine Wattangabe angibt zur CPU kannst du die ja auch mal sagen.(Aber erstmal nicht notwendig)
So kann man einfach herausfinden, ob mit der Wärmeleitpaste alles inordnung ist.

Edit: Kann es sein, dass die Lüftersteuerung auf "Quiet" oder so im Bios steht und deswegen der Lüfter nicht hochdreht?


----------



## Flippus (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Hm ich habe das Gefühl das die Temp eigentlich recht langsam aber doch stetig auf die 99 Gerad zu geht. Innerhalb einer Sekunde scheint da nicht viel zu passieren soweit ich das erkennen kann.

Hier ist die CPU temp log während eines cinebench durchgangs:



Time|    Core 0 Temp. (°)|    Core 1 Temp. (°)|    Core 2 Temp. (°)|    Core 3 Temp. (°)[/TR]
00:56:35|    43|    46|    43|    42
00:56:45|66|    67|    63|    67
00:56:55|    71|    71|    69|    72
00:57:05|    75|    75|    71|    76
00:57:15|    79|    78|    75|    78
00:57:25|    85|    86|    81|    86
00:57:35|    88|    90|    84|    90
00:57:45| 92|    93|    88|    94
00:57:55|    94|    96|    90|    97
00:58:05|    
98
|    
99
|    
94
|    
99

00:58:15|    
99
|    
99
|    
95
|    
99

00:58:25|    
99
|    
99
|    
99
|    
99

00:58:35|    65|    65|    64|    64
Außerdem habe noch etwas seltsames bemerkt: Während coretemp mir bei der temp der einzelnen cores extreme Werte anzeigt, zeigt mir das hauseigene ASRock tool meines mobos eine Prozessorgesamttemperatur von max 68 Grad an.

Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass da an zwei verschiedenen sensoren gemessen wird, aber ein solch großer Unterschied ist doch erschreckend! Könnte da vielleicht irgendwo ein messfehler sein? Obwohl die sensoren der einzelnen cores sollten doch eigentlich aussagekräftiger sein!?

Bitte um Feedback! Ich lasse mich hier gerne belehren weil verstehen tue ich das momentan nicht...


----------



## Vily (11. August 2013)

Du könnstest auch mal HWMonitor probieren.


----------



## Athlon1000TB (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Danke. Ich vermute mal, dass sich dieser Sprung im Rahmen von 10-15 Grad bewegt. Das ist soweit ok. 
Joa, warum nicht. Mal schauen was HWMonitor sagt 
Messfehler kann man nie ausschließen.

Edit: Du sagtest ja der Lüfter dreht nicht hoch. Wenn du dich im BIOS etwas auskennst, könntest du versuchen die Lüftersteuerung so einzustellen, dass der Lüfter mal etwas schneller dreht.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Scheint für mich eher ein Wärmestau zu sein (im Gehäuse)

Funktionieren alle Gehäuselüfter? Wieviele hast du?


----------



## Flippus (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*



Athlon1000TB schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Lüftersteuerung auf "Quiet" oder so im Bios steht und deswegen der Lüfter nicht hochdreht?


 Nein, der Lüfter steht im Bios auf "Full On". In der tat ist ist Asrock tool auch nicht mehr als das voreingestellte level 10 möglich. Ich kann lediglich runterregeln. Normal läuft er aber immer auf Full On.

Ich habe auch mal ein paar funktionen aus dem Bios herausgesucht, die für CPU temps beteutends sein können und momentan "Disabled" sind:


Intelligent Energy Saver
ASRock VDrop
Enhanced Halt State
Thermal Throttling
Spread Spectrum (was ist das genau?)
Wie schon gesagt sind die auf disabled. Ist es empfehlenswert einige von denen zu aktivieren?




Vily schrieb:


> Du könnstest auch mal HWMonitor probieren.


HWMonitor zeigt die sleben Werte an wie beide Tools zusammen. Die CPU Gesamttemperatur bleibt auf unter 70 Grad wohingegen die Cores bereits auf 99 gehen.


----------



## Vily (11. August 2013)

Puhh...Harter Brocken.
Hast du eventuell einen anderen Kühler,in deinwm Haus rumliegen?


----------



## Flippus (11. August 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Scheint für mich eher ein Wärmestau zu sein (im Gehäuse)
> 
> Funktionieren alle Gehäuselüfter? Wieviele hast du?


 
Hm, könnte natürlich sein aber ich teste momentan alles mit offenem Gehäuse, somit sollte sich also kein Wärmestau bilden. Außerdem habe ich 2 lüfter: vorne unten und hinten oben. Wenn die Seitenklappe drauf ist habe ich sogar noch einen Riesenlüfter von der Seite. Also halte ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.



Vily schrieb:


> Puhh...Harter Brocken.
> Hast du eventuell einen anderen Kühler,in deinwm Haus rumliegen?


 Leider nein sonst hätte ich es ja bereits versucht  Aber ich denke mal ich werd mir einen Anschaffen, das kann so nicht weitergehen.

Dennoch würde ich gerne auch noch die Erfahrung anderer user eines i5-750 mit boxed lüfter einholen, ob sich ggf nicht dasselbe ereignet hat.
Und ja ist ein Harter Brocken, ich hab ja durchaus keine Linken Hände wenns um PCs geht aber da bin ich echt überfragt... aber da ich bin ja denke ich hier im richtigen Forum 

EDIT: Ich hoffe irgendein Profi kann nochmal den unterschied zwischen dem Gesamtsensor und den Core-Sensoren erklären, und wie eine solche diskrepanz in der Temperaturmessung überhaupt zustande kommen kann.


----------



## Flippus (11. August 2013)

*AW: Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

Hey!
Ich habe gute Neuigkeiten: Das Problem ist beseitigt! 
Der Fehler war anscheinend ein Kontaktproblem zwischen Heatspreader und Kühler. Ich habe den Kühler abmontiert und folgendes vorgefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem linken Bild ist denke ich zu erkennen das die Wärmeleitpaste nicht gleichmäßig auf der Fläche verteilt ist, was mich jedoch beim betrachten des Heatspreaders wieder verwundert denn dort scheint als wäre die ganze Fläche bedeckt.
Meine Vermutung ist das die Schicht der Wärmeleitpaste schlicht zu dünn war (man kann ja teils durchsehen).

Viele berichten davon, dass man Wärmeleitpaste  besser auf den Heatspreader auftragen sollte, weil die Kühlfläche oft größer ist als die CPU und somit überflüssige Wärmeleitpaste an den rändern übersteht welche den Wärmeabbau negativ beeinflusst.
Beim Boxed-Kühler ist das jedoch nicht der Fall: Wie man sieht gelangt die Kühlfläche durch ihre runde Form _nicht_ an die Ecken des Heatspreaders. Wie man ebenfalls sieht hatte ich die Wärmeleitpaste zuvor auf den Heatspreader auftgetragen, was zufolge hatte, dass an den Prozessor-Ecken unnötige Wärmeleitpaste klebte (was wie schon gesagt negativen Einfluss auf die Kühlfähigkeit hat).

Also hab ich die Flächen nochmal mit Benzin gesäubert und eine Revoltec  nano Wärmeleitpaste (dieselbe wie zuvor) gleichmäßig mit einer  zurechtgeschnittenen Kreditkarte auf dem Kühler verteilt. Diesmal hab ich mich bemüht sehr ordentlich zu arbeiten.
Hier das Resultat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Zustand habe ich den Kühler auf den i5 montiert.

Ich hab Windows gebootet und gleich auf die Coretemp Werte geschaut. Das Ergebnis ist beeindruckend: Meine Cores laufen im Leerlauf nun auf unter 35 Grad! Ich war sehr gespannt wie die CPU nun auf einen Cinebench reagieren würde. Ich glaube das Resultat ist aussagekräfit genug, aber seht selbst:



Time|    Core 0 Temp. (°)|    Core 1 Temp. (°)|    Core 2 Temp. (°)|    Core 3 Temp. (°)
15:40:44|    51|    51 |   49|    50
15:40:54|    55|    55 |   53  |  54
15:41:05|    57|    57 |   55  |  57
15:41:15|    60|    59 |   58  |  59
15:41:25|    62|    61|    59  |  60
15:41:35|    63|    62|    60 |   63
15:41:45|    64|    64|    62 |   64
15:41:55|    66|    66|   63|    66
15:42:05|    67|    66|   64 |   66
15:42:15 |   67|    67|    65|    68
15:42:25| 
   68
| 
   67
| 
   66
| 
   68

15:42:35 |   50 |   50|    49 |   49
Baaam!! Die Temperatur bleibt stets auf unter 70 Grad! 

Einfach hammer, ich bin überglücklich die Temperatur um etwa 10 Grad+ im Idle und um ganze 30 Grad unter Volllast reduziert haben zu können! Das hätte ich mir im Leben nicht erträumt.. 

Das ganze war für mich sehr aufschlussreich und erspart mir einiges an Kopfzerbrechen! Endlich kann ich meinen kernel kompilieren^^
Ich hoffe dieses Erfahrungen nun auch für die Nachwelt ausreichend dokumentiert zu haben 

Danke für eure Hilfe! Unglaublich das ich damit 2 Jahre gelebt und gegamed hab  (obwohl ich hatte anfangs auch noch die vorgefertigte Boxed Wärmeleitpaste drauf, aber soweit ich mich entsinnen kann bestand das Problem auch schon da).

best regards
Flippus

PS: Übrigens ist es trotz mir schlechter Kühlung bisher nur einmal passiert, dass das Mobo wegen der Hitze das System lamlegte: Als ich  erst letztens als ich das Free-to-game Hawken installiert und in vollen details ausprobiert habe ging mein PC urplötzlich aus.
Seltsam das ich jedoch mit Crysis (welches auch auf hohen details war) nie Hitzeprobleme hatte..


----------



## ASD_588 (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Gelöst!] Intel i5-750 wird 99 Grad heiß!*

der boxed kühler ist nicht grad das beste vom markt.
schon mal versucht die cpu zu untertakten, dan sollten es unter last noch mal 2-3° weniger sein bei leiserer lautstärke.


----------

